# Light weight portable lock-on & sticks



## Adamc (Sep 18, 2017)

Hey guys! I'm somewhat new here. I have been reading for a while just never joined. 

It looks like I'm mainly going to be hunting public land this year and wanted your guys input on and lightweight portable lock-on and sticks. So if you were in the market for a new stand and sticks what would you choose and why?

I have looked at some of the hawk stands as well as the x-stands but wanted some feedback from others before I purchased anything. Thanks for the help!


----------



## beaulesye10 (Sep 18, 2017)

My current set up is a 90s model lone wolf that weights 8.5lbs. I then either use climbing Spurs, ezcut drill, or muddy climbing sticks.

I love the muddy pro sticks and highly recommend them!

If you want a light stand and want to give up some comfort I'd look at the hawk I think it's 10lbs or the vanish by XOP 11.5lbs the other stand if you want to give up a little platform space you can look at the m7 microliter by millinieum at 8.5lbs

Personal the stand I'm going with for my longer sits and still not sacrifice much weight is the m 60 u by millinieum, weights 13lbs I believe. Super comfortable and plenty of room for little weight.

I'm sure many will tell you this will come down to the amount of money you want to spend for what you like the best. The best advice I can give you is to think of the "system" you want to use and build your decisions around how to best keep the system functioning and efficient. 

My above system took me a few years of tinkering to meet my desire. At this stage I can enter the woods, make a hunt, and leave with my game all on my back. Makes life very simple and efficient.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a Loc-on which is no longer made and weights in at 9  pounds and I use the Woodpecker drill which also not made anymore. I use a rock climbing harness for climbing and sitting and it's lighter than a full body harness.


----------



## KevinK (Sep 19, 2017)

I have 2 Lone Wolf climbers (a sit and climb and a hand climber assault) and a Lone Wolf Alpha hang-on. I cannot say enough good things about the Lone Wolf Brand. I know you are looking towards a hang on but for public land I would highly recommend a climber as opposed to a hang on. I have left hang ons in the woods on public land and never had them messed with but the lighter weight ones are more expensive (you get what you pay for most of the time) and it could easily disappear. Plus you never know when you might have company and need to move. A climber makes that much easier. If I had to do it over again I would get the regular Lone Wolf Hand Climber instead of the Assault, the Assault platform is so small and makes for difficult shots from the front.


----------



## Adamc (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for the responses guys! I was looking hard into the hawk
Helium sticks and lock on. But it looks like they are pretty well sold out. Unless any of you know where some might be. If nothing turns up with the hawk line I think my next option
Is going to be the muddy pro sticks with one of the millennium stands. 
Thanks again for your help!


----------

